# Weather and the affects on ice fishing..



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Does weather have as much to do with ice fishing as it does summer fishing?

If so, how does it affect it?


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

IMO the best fishing happens around the moon phases and the day before cold fronts, like this year I have on most occasion seen this to be true?maybe its just me, but I believe it.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Weather deffinately effects ice fishing. My best days have come during warm fronts. The next month or so is the best time of year besides early ice to get out and catch fish.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Weather deffinately effects ice fishing. My best days have come during warm fronts. The next month or so is the best time of year besides early ice to get out and catch fish.


Great point!!!forgot about that. Fronts seem to make more difference to me than the moon phases as well.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Don't listen to them, you see the fish they are holding in there avatars!!!!
Just kidding, definitely fish during a warm front and it's on. Or before changing fronts.


----------



## IssaquahBob (Feb 8, 2009)

Over the last two weeks I had the opportunity to take two each 3-day ice fishing trips for perch. On the first one (Feb 25-27) I got to the lake around 10 AM on the 25th and it was cold and a little windy. I caught 56 perch between 10 AM and 4 PM. The next day I went out at 7:30 AM and fished until 11:30 AM. It was very windy and cold with the wind out of the West. I caught 57 before coming in for a couple hours to warm up. I went back out at 1:30 PM and it was still very windy and cold. I caught 27 more between then and 4 PM. On the 27th, the wind quit, the sun came out, and I fished from 7 AM to 5 PM and had 42 perch. This week I fished Mar 3-5. March 3rd was very nice weather-wise (sunny all day and temps above 32)and I fished from about 10 AM to 4 PM with very little luck. I went all over the lake with my sled, gear, and Vexilar unit. Holes that had been good the previous week produced nothing that day. I must have drilled 20 new holes and opened up as many old holes with very little luck. That night it rained all night and was pouring rain at 6 AM but turned to snow by 9 when I headed out and at mid-day the wind picked up again out of the West. Stayed on the ice till 4 PM and caught 73 perch. The next day after a brief morning shower the sun came out. I only had an opportunity to fish from 7:30 to 11 AM and the bite was slow; caught 15. I'll leave it to the more seasoned fishermen to determine when is best but I had my best two days when the weather was the worse.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

There are tons of factors that go into fish biting then just weather. It's location, type of lake or slough for that matter. Time of day, barometric pressure, moon phase, or whatever. I have caught huge perch in -30 below wind chills sitting on a bucket on the ice. If the lake is over populated, and not much for the fish to feed on, they will feed. If the lake is full of forage, they are much tougher to get. I fish a no name slough, full of forage, you can fish all day, and get 6 perch. They are down there but hard to get to bite but when they do, they are most all jumbo's. So the best advice is just to get out and fish.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

Wingmaster said:


> There are tons of factors that go into fish biting then just weather. It's location, type of lake or slough for that matter. Time of day, barometric pressure, moon phase, or whatever. I have caught huge perch in -30 below wind chills sitting on a bucket on the ice. If the lake is over populated, and not much for the fish to feed on, they will feed. If the lake is full of forage, they are much tougher to get. I fish a no name slough, full of forage, you can fish all day, and get 6 perch. They are down there but hard to get to bite but when they do most all jumbo's. So the best advice is just to get out and fish.


probably the best advice from wingmaster

As far as weather goes id say barometric pressure is fairly reliable. right before a front it is lower. this year its seemed to make a difference. dont expect your area to have a standard pressure of 1atm (760 mmHg) around this area (minot) the average pressure is around 720-730 mmHg.


----------

